# Schlachtfelder



## Kannibolus (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo an alle!

Habe mal ein paar Fragen.

War am Wochenende im Schlachfeld "Auge des Sturms" unterwegs.

Bekommt man nicht normalerweise Abzeichen, wenn man an einem Schlachtfeld teilnimmT?

Gibt es nicht Für einen Sieg 3 und für eine Niederlage 1 Abzeichen?

Ist es bei den Schlachtfeldwochenenden anders?

Habe nämlich keine bekommen.

Danke schon einmal im voraus.


----------



## Shaila (26. Juli 2010)

Kannibolus schrieb:


> Hallo an alle!
> 
> Habe mal ein paar Fragen.
> 
> ...



1. Falsches Forum, geh damit ins Allgemeine Forum.

Zu deiner Frage:

Das Markensystem wurde schon seit einiger Zeit abgeschafft. Es gibt keine Marken mehr. Man erhält stattdessen nun mehr Ehre, über ein PvP - Tool (Ähnlich des Dungeontools) kannst du dich für ein zufälliges Schlachtfeld anmelden. Bei einem Sieg gibt es viele extra Ehrenpunkte sowie 25 Arenapunkte (Einmalig am Tag) und bei einer Niederlage nur ein wenig Bonusehre.


----------



## Noxiel (26. Juli 2010)

Da die Frage beantwortet wurde, spare ich mir einfach mal das Verschieben und schließe ganz einfach.


----------

